# hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: -273.2C



## Oleg P. (Dec 23, 2017)

Dear Members!
Help me please. I've made a mistake as a result I lost my data.
I can't call to mind how can I solve this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## getopt (Dec 23, 2017)

The problem description (-273.2C) points to superconductivity.


----------



## Oleg P. (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes, It's fun! But I lost my ".aml" file.
I only remember that I changed "lower" and "higher" bytes in the ".asl" file.
But I don't remember in which place I changed it.
I made it when I was using FreeBSD 8.4.


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 23, 2017)

Do you want us to guess what changes you made to some file two years ago?

The most straight forward way to help yourself, would be restoring your data from a backup...
Nobody can help you out of that misery. It's your own responsibility to make backups.

If you only wanted to read CPU temperature of more or less modern Intel CPU, load the coretemp kernel module, coretemp(4) or amdtemp for AMD CPUs, amdtemp(4)
Check the manpages for the relevant `sysctl` values.

hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature is to my knowledge, only a sensor that sits below the CPU on the motherboard (not on-die) and the values do not reflect the real CPU temperature anyway.

For us it is impossible to help you restoring your BIOS. Why don't you just download from the manufacturer and reflash it?
Think about a backup strategy today, not tommorow!


----------



## Snurg (Dec 23, 2017)

Dear Oleg,
The zero reading on the sensor indicates that there is a wrong hardware address being read, always returning 0.

As you said yourself, you had to look into the ASL file and fiddle around there to set the sensor's correct address.
You did that yourself and you probably remember how annoying the whole process was.
Nobody cannot help you without any information about the hardware you use.
I guess nobody can save you from repeating the steps you did years ago to retrieve your ASL data.

Maybe here is a good start to read.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

Oleg P. said:


> Help me please. I've made a mistake as a result I lost my data.
> I can't call to mind how can I solve this problem.


How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

